# va voir ailleurs si j'y suis / aller se faire voir ailleurs



## celinou

Buenos días a todos!
Querría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de expresiones francesas como:
- va voir ailleurs si j´y suis
****
Hilo dividido y modificado
Martine (Moderadora)

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!
Céline


----------



## totor

*Vete a freír espárragos*; *ve a la esquina a ver si llueve*.


----------



## taina

En mi país decimos _*Anda a ver si la marrana puso*,  _Cuando alguien se quiere deshacer de un niño que le importuna le dirá *Anda y dile a tu mamá que me envíe un poquito de estate allá.*  eso siempre me ha hecho reir porque las mayoría de los niños pequeños no entienden y van coriendo dar el mensaje.


----------



## Talant

Hola Celinou,

Hay muchas expresiones semejantes. Además de las que ya han dicho, puedes usar:

"¿Por qué no vas a (lugar) a ver si estoy?"
"Suicídate un rato" (un poco más bestia)

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola celinou,

Otra expresión, ésta es regional y nos viene de Málaga. Parece ser que en Santander también la usan:  "Vete a tomar viento a la Farola" con el significado de "piérdete, déjame en paz". (La Farola es como llaman al  faro).

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Aire_Azul

Me suena a una expresión que usaba mi abuelo en occitano, cuando eramos molestos. Aquí la pongo aunque que no sea el idioma de este foro (espero que no me guarden rencor por eso los moderadores de este foro) ... :

_“Vai t’en cagar a la vinha é buta la clau al clavèl”_
“ Vete a cagar en la viña y cuelga la llave en el clavo”

​ 
_*Un saludito.*_​ 
_*Josiane ~~Aire Azul*_​


----------



## Lisory

Hola Celinou,

Veo que te interesan mucho las expresiones coloquiales. Por eso te mando este "link".

http://profesionales.recol.es/apm/gcalvo/expresiones.htm

Un saludo


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Bonjour, mes amis!
Dice el jefe de una oficina a una joven: "Mademoiselle, vous êtes bien gentille, vous avez de l'orthographe et du doigté, je ne doute pas de votre sincerité ni du bien-fondé de vos arguments, mais je suis dans la triste obligation de vous envoyer vous faire voir ailleurs". Yo he traducido: "Señorita, es usted muy maja, domina la ortografía y la máquina de escribir, no dudo de su sinceridad ni del fundamento de sus excusas, pero me veo en la triste obligación de ¿despedirla?". ¿Es correcta mi traducción?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría: "De mandarla a freir espárragos"


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> Yo diría: "De mandarla a freir espárragos"


Discrepo un poco...(solo un poco )
Me parece que "mandar a freir espárrazgos" supone que en una circunstancia determinada la manda a paseo pero esto no la afecta en su labor cotidiana ya que no está en juego su puesto de trabajo.
En cambio lo de "envoyer voir ailleurs" le sugiere que vaya a otra parte a buscar otro empleo...
No lo digo por la expresión, ya que tienes razón sino por la situación... Nunca un jefe normal le habla así a una empleada normal si solo es por impaciencia. Es, para mí, una forma de despedirla.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se puede decir : "... *de enviarla a paseo/de pedirle que se vaya a paseo",* que es una manera de despedirla.
Más fuerte: "*la obligación de pedirle que se largue con viento fresco".*


----------



## swift

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Paquita. Por cierto, Chlapec, por acá se diría "mandarla a freír churros".

Otra opción: "en la triste obligación de mandarla a buscar quien la acoja".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Djoumâne

Buenas tardes:

La propuesta de swift me gusta mucho, por el juego de los sonidos.

Hasta luego,


F.J.


----------



## jifgif

En España es más usual la expresión "mandarla a hacer puñetas" , aunque  la de freír espárragos se escucha también a veces.

 Saludos!


----------



## plemy

... ir para hacerse ver en otra parte... disculpen la traduccion literal; es que no suena tan terrible en es español, pero en francés es coloquial y bastante fuerte.
Como lo dijo Paquit&, la frase inicial no corresponde a una forma normal de hablar, parece una réplica de teatro o una ironía demasiado especial pues mezcla la formalidad, la cortesía con un despedida casi grosera. Tal vez el contexto o la fuente ayude.


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Es que es así, como dice plemy. La frase pertenece a una novela de Sébastien Japrisot, escritor muy dado a mezclar expresiones del francés "soutenu" con otras de carácter argótico. Éste es uno de los encantos y, para mí, la mayor de las dificultades que ofrece la lectura de este autor.
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aprendiz de brujo said:


> "Mademoiselle, vous êtes bien gentille, vous avez de l'orthographe et du doigté, je ne doute pas de votre sincerité ni du bien-fondé de vos arguments, mais je suis dans la triste obligation de vous envoyer vous faire voir ailleurs".



La expresión "allez vous faire voir ailleurs" es bastante desconsiderada y contrasta, en efecto, con el resto de la frase.

Creo, *ADB*, que si usas la palabra *despedir *no respetas el registro. Si las expresiones propuestas no son lo suficientemente claras, te propongo "*me veo en la triste obligación de ponerla de patitas en la calle*". Creo que la expresión no deja lugar a dudas y, además, respeta el contraste con las alabanzas anteriores.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "*me veo en la triste obligación de ponerla de patitas en la calle*".


Hola:
Exacto. 
La propuesta de Víctor: *"poner a alguien de patitas en la calle*" es la expresión habitual para indicar, coloquialmente, que le han echado 
de algún lugar (del trabajo, de casa, ...) - ver aquí ejemplos: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22puesto+de+patitas+en+la+calle%22&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¿No hay mas contexto? ¿Se sabe el porqué del despedido?
Sin más precisión imagino que esta señorita pasa su tiempo paseando por las diversas oficinas de su empresa con el solo objeto de que la miren.
Si es así habrá que encontrar una formula que lo exprese.

Puede que este equivocada por supuesto pero los autores (los buenos) no suelen elegir sus palabras al tutún.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

